# We finally get volume leveling ?



## racermurray (Mar 21, 2007)

Noticed a buddy of mine has the volume leveling to lower those loud commercials in his 222 menu. Is this finally going to show up for our 622/722 receivers ?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

As of now, volume leveling is available on the 222k 722k 612 and 922. We haven't received any word about when this feature will be available to other receiver models.


----------



## cpdretired (Aug 25, 2003)

They talked about volume leveling on a tech forum about a year ago. Turn from CNN to Current TV. Current is so loud you have to turn down the volume. Dish commercials are one of the offenders. Any reason why the 622 hasn't be given volume leveling?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

cpdretired said:


> They talked about volume leveling on a tech forum about a year ago. Turn from CNN to Current TV. Current is so loud you have to turn down the volume. Dish commercials are one of the offenders. Any reason why the 622 hasn't be given volume leveling?


They'll get to it. Features seem to be trickling down now that the 622/722 isn't the latest and greatest - but that level receiver has not been forgotten.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I have volume leveling. I typically skip commercials but when I don't, I can't see that the volume leveling works, at least not very effectively (722k and 612).


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

Kent Taylor said:


> I have volume leveling. I typically skip commercials but when I don't, I can't see that the volume leveling works, at least not very effectively (722k and 612).


Hmm what channels does it happen on usually, or what times? It should work fine, and there's a 722k I can look at to check it out.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I tend to channel hop throughout the day. I'll pay more attention to what channels.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm gonna try disabling the feature on my personal receiver to see if I notice any difference as well.


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

More of a nuisance to me.. I had to disable this on my 722k. When turned on it screws up the sound..


----------



## clotter (Apr 12, 2008)

[email protected] Network said:


> As of now, volume leveling is available on the 222k 722k 612 and 922. We haven't received any word about when this feature will be available to other receiver models.


At what menu is this available? I searched on my 722k and didn't find anything.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

clotter said:


> At what menu is this available? I searched on my 722k and didn't find anything.


Try MENU-System Setup-Audio Output


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

James Long said:


> Try MENU-System Setup-Audio Output


That's exactly where it is. Menu-6-7


----------



## clotter (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks! I found it.


----------



## electro22 (Jun 29, 2009)

Is it true that the feature does not work when using HDMI for sound? I've had the feature on with my 722k for a few months and it definitely does not work in my case. I typically watch HD channels and the sound increase is noticeable when there are non-HD commercials on the HD channels.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

electro22 said:


> Is it true that the feature does not work when using HDMI for sound? I've had the feature on with my 722k for a few months and it definitely does not work in my case. I typically watch HD channels and the sound increase is noticeable when there are non-HD commercials on the HD channels.


Didn't mean to ignore your question. The way our internal site is worded confuses me a bit, so this is just a copy and paste of it, but I hope it answers your question.

Volume Leveling
Last updated: Friday, March 12, 2010

This setting keeps the volume levels consistent between programming and commercials and prevents drastic volume level changes when watching television between HD and SD channels.

Supported Receivers
222k/612/722k/922
---Requirements--
-A Composite or Coax connection 
-HDMI or Optical devices that do not support Dolby audio
---Settings---
~~Decoder 
-This setting allows the customer to choose the audio output type from the Dolby Digital connection on the back of the receiver.
~~Mode
-RF Mode compresses the sound to a less dynamic range, resulting in less of a difference between the loudest and softest sounds. This setting is typically used for viewing at a low volume. 
-Line Mode is typically used for normal viewing.
---Considerations---
-In HDMI devices that do not support Dolby audio, the receiver changes them to PCM audio which is converted down two channels and leveled.


----------



## electro22 (Jun 29, 2009)

clear as mud  So, I wonder if setting the decoder to PCM only (as opposed to Dolby Digital/PCM) will do it. Will give it a shot. Wonder which is preferred (PCM vs DD/PCM) for my setup, but think that is out of scope for this forum ... as an FYI, i have a 722k connected via HDMI to an Onkyo 705 and then to my TV. All audio is through the Onkyo - TV speakers are off.


----------

